# Logging und Monitoring unter Tomcat



## JasonV (10. Nov 2011)

Hi,

wie schon hier erwähnt, laufen im Tomcat mehrere (größtenteils springbasierte) Projekte.

Bislang haben/hatten wir eine andere Struktur bei Projekten und das Logging und Monitoring wurde im (eigens entwickelten) App-Server (der jeweils nur ein Projekt enthielt) entwickelt. Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie wir das zukünftig machen wollen. Mögliche Szenarien wären daher aus unserer Sicht: dezentrales Logging und Monitoring (jede Applikation für sich) und/oder eine Zusammenführung im umgebenden App-Server (also hier Tomcat). Das Monitoring soll zudem automatisiert überwacht werden.

Was könnt ihr hier empfehlen? Wie habt ihr Logging und Monitoring integriert? Kennt ihr Quellen, die sich mit diesen Architektur-Fragen befassen? 

Danke für Antworten.


----------



## maki (10. Nov 2011)

Schon gesehen/probiert?

psi-probe - Advanced manager and monitor for Apache Tomcat, forked from Lambda Probe - Google Project Hosting


----------



## JasonV (11. Nov 2011)

Danke für den Tipp!

Ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz. Gibt es noch Meinungen zu dem Thema?


----------

